# 64 coppertone deluxe



## ZE52414 (Jul 20, 2018)

J4.....




I 



we



nt



 t



o 



pi



ck up a bike today and I couldn’t stop starring at this beauty. He said it’s not for sell. So after about 4 hrs of bulllpoopting with one another I was loading it up.  Along with the original bike I was going for. Something about the leopard solo polo. Idk but it’s one killer bike. I believe it to be all OG minus the tires.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jul 21, 2018)

Nice score...  Is that a blue band or yellow band 2 speed?   Also for reference if it was an original 2 speed bike it would have a caliper brake on the front fork..


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 21, 2018)

mcmfw2 said:


> Nice score...  Is that a blue band or yellow band 2 speed?   Also for reference if it was an original 2 speed bike it would have a caliper brake on the front fork..





It is a yellow band. Thank you for the info. I might have to swap the wheel out on the little dx to make it correct.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 21, 2018)

mcmfw2 said:


> Nice score...  Is that a blue band or yellow band 2 speed?   Also for reference if it was an original 2 speed bike it would have a caliper brake on the front fork..





What’s weird is I just looked at the catalog for 64 and I guess the deluxes didn’t come with 2 speeds? If so I didn’t see any with front brakes??


----------



## 60sstuff (Jul 21, 2018)

Two Speed (blue bands) were first offered in 1965, which came with the front caliper brake.
However, you could have a dealer install one on a 64.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 21, 2018)

Here’s some better pics.


----------



## dla (Jul 27, 2018)

That would look really good next to my original '64 standard...


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 27, 2018)

dla said:


> That would look really good next to my original '64 standard...
> 
> View attachment 844135





We can maybe make that happen, how much are you wanting for yours


----------



## dla (Jul 27, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> We can maybe make that happen, how much are you wanting for yours




OK, that made me lol.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 27, 2018)

dla said:


> OK, that made me lol.



Ohhh you wanted mine lmao!


----------



## Jrodarod (Jul 28, 2018)

Nice bike...


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 28, 2018)

Picked this one up today as well. Have to find a couple parts to make it correct. But I’m starting to like these little bikes.


----------



## stoney (Jul 28, 2018)

When I was a kid riding these things I wish I appreciated them like I do now.


----------



## stoney (Jul 31, 2018)

................


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 7, 2018)

Now it’s complete


----------



## Jrodarod (Aug 8, 2018)

Nice plum purple


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 8, 2018)

Jrodarod said:


> Nice plum purple



It may be up for trade. Going to only go after the 63-64. Something about that seat. The dx will be up for grabs as well.


----------



## buck sova (Sep 4, 2018)

Nice bikes, I have a simular 64 deluxe


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 4, 2018)

buck sova said:


> Nice bikes, I have a simular 64 deluxe
> 
> View attachment 863934
> 
> View attachment 863935



Very nice! Is that a keeper??


----------



## buck sova (Sep 4, 2018)

Thank you, Yes, that one is a keeper


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 4, 2018)

buck sova said:


> Thank you, Yes, that one is a keeper



I don’t blame you! Very nice bike!


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 13, 2018)

After work I’m going to take some more photos on the copper and throw it on the market. Keep a look out in the for sale section


----------

